# Ride Suggestions Trails etc.



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

Not sure it belongs in site support, but couldn't see an obvious suggestion forum/sub-forum how does the forum feel about having a routes/rides/trail forum I noticed earlier a question about the Monsel Trail, I had a question about High Peaks Trail, I'm also going up near the Lancaster Canal next month & want to ask a question about the state of the tow path. Is General Cycling the right place or should there be a dedicated sub-forum for these types of questions. Also one that members could document their rdies with a .GPX & photos?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2018)

Good question @Phaeton.
At the moment you could use the general cycling forum, or the mountain bike forum, until we can ask @Shaun to look into this.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2018)

An interesting idea ...

Meanwhile, I suggest that you check out the cycle travel website, which is very good for planning the kind of rides that you seem to be interested in.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2018)

We have a number of ideas for new sub-sections that need further discussion. Will keep you all posted as and when.

Any ideas from our membership are always welcome too.


----------

